# Photos of Animals With Unexpected Colors



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2014)

Some of these colorings are very interesting...http://www.boredpanda.com/unusual-animal-colors/


----------



## Falcon (Oct 25, 2014)

Interesting !  Very unusual.  Tks.


----------

